# Resident cat peed in new cat's litterbox....



## wilykitty (Jan 20, 2014)

in new kitty's base camp. What does this mean? Is this a good thing, could this be a good thing or is resident cat reclaiming his territory?

The new cat pooped in her litterbox afterward.

Should I allow resident kitty into new kitty's basecamp at all or to use her litterbox or should I keep him off new kitty's premises?

The kitties have met. They are cautious around each other, some hissing (only from new kitty). But they are also very curious about each other as well. They seemed fairly relaxed around each other in new kitty's base camp, then resident kitty peed in new kitty's litterbox.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

IMO not a problem - I don't think your cat was so much 'reclaiming his territory' as he was attracted to the box due to smelling the new cat pee/poop. I don't think it's a bad sign at all. The only bad thing with litter boxes that can develop is guarding, where the resident cat (or more aggressive cat) will chase the other cat when they try to use the litter box. I am surprised though that it is only your new kitty who is hissing, I would expect your resident cat to do some of that too.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Lulu did the same when we had her and Kiki separated during their intros. I agree that it's more to do with smelling the other cat and putting in their smell too. When Kiki was out and exploring she did the same with Lulu's box. Now they both use all the boxes, and it kind of helped them know each other (I think)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

They are exchanging scents. It's all good and as it should be.


----------



## wilykitty (Jan 20, 2014)

Interesting. Maybe it's a good combination. My resident cat is REALLY chill. The new cat is more fiesty by nature. But aside from some bushy-tailedness and hissing, I think she also likes him (resident cat).


----------



## wilykitty (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for the replies!

Does it make a difference that resident cat Remy never uses his litterbox? We always have one for him, but he's an indoor/outdoor cat and hates using the litterbox. He only goes outside.


----------



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

I think he was just approving of the new litter box and acknowledging its purpose. Maybe he doesn't like the scent of the old one and this is the reason he isn't using it.

You could try to make the old litter box more attractive to both cats by scrubbing it with chlorine.


----------

